# Pandemonium



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Has anyone here read the Japanese webcomic Pandemonium? It was officially translated into English and is currently held on this http://www.ikki-para.com/webcomic/Pandemonium-en/01.html#comic-title website. 

I started reading it of late and already two chapters in this one is really tugging at my heartstrings. From the beautiful rustic-styled artwork (that strangely doesn't make it look old-time-y despite all the brown) to the dramatic storytelling, its really easy to fall in love with the characters.

Its about this box carrying cat? named Zipher that travels in search of a village made up of people known as variants, who are strange abnormal beings with mystical abilities that most of the world fears. While traveling however, he collapses out of exhaustion and out of a lack of food and water, only to be rescued by one said variant and brought to the village of the variants. But why did Zipher want to go there? And what secrets do the variant village hold?

Its a pretty interesting story and like I said, the artwork is fantastic. Just look at this:






What do you guys think? Have any of you read it?
This is the first comic since Zoophobia to grab my attention this much.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 18, 2014)

It's not Yaoi?

LAME!

joke! I like it.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow. Nice *3*


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 19, 2014)

I can say without exaggeration it's one of the best webcomics I've read.

It's one of the few manga that doesn't fall into the soap opera mock emotions trap like so many other members of its genre. The feels are genuine and pack punch.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 7, 2015)

I finally finished this and I must say that was amazing.
I wrote out a full review for it on this page: http://myanimelist.net/manga/65021/Pandemonium:_Majutsushi_no_Mura .

One thing that bothers me though is that, as far as I could tell, what the "straight thunders" were was never explained. Am I wrong? Or was that resolved and I just overlooked it somehow?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 3, 2015)

Oh no! The website is no longer accessible. What happened? Is there nowhere to read it online now?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 18, 2016)

Battlechili1 said:


> Oh no! The website is no longer accessible. What happened? Is there nowhere to read it online now?


As it so turns out, this webcomic has been published by its author on his DeviantArt page!
http://hi6sho.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------

